# hoyt mystic rebel XT



## mv2martin (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone know how the string routes on the wheels on this bow?
I think its a 97 and has energy wheels.


----------



## mv2martin (Jul 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## Saxis (Dec 3, 2010)

I have around a 2000 Hoyt Mystic Rebel, non XT though. Probably same cable/string setup, just different lengths. I could take pics if you still need this info.


----------

